
Ask HN: Is this approach to our ads silly? - james_impliu
We&#x27;re two guys bootstrapping and have got some real traction with paying customers very quickly.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;hiberlyHQ - see the the top 3 posts, which we are tempted to promote.<p>Are these something that&#x27;d make you want to try the app? What do you think of the website?
======
uberman
Are the ad silly? Yes.

Do they make me want to try whatever your product is or even go to your
website? No.

The meme based ads make your product look like a joke. It is also not clear
that what your product is or does. "Power up your retrospectives" means
nothing to me.

~~~
james_impliu
Thank you - we ping engineers after each merge with a couple of questions,
then can surface this feedback in retrospectives. I'll think of a way to make
that more concise!

------
robbya
Try it. If it doesn't work, try something else until you find something that
does.

I don't care for memes, but I also don't use Twitter.

Your homepage makes me want to use the app. I've been in a few retros that
felt like we struggled to track complaints or reach action items. This seems
useful for fixing that.

I'd suggest promoting on Reddit r/agile and similar.

~~~
james_impliu
Thanks for this. We felt they'd be a little polarising! We're putting more
product detail into the homepage to try to make it clearer "what" will happen
on starting to use it, as we're aware it's an ask to do the github / gitlab
integration.

